# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  how to move snails?

## zonkkie

Dear all, 

I am trying to do some maintenance in my tank and one of my snails is in the way. I think it is a nerite snail around 10c coin size. I tried gripping its shell to move it but it is resisting being picked up. I am not sure if I should forcefully pull it out (will i crack the shell?) or if there is an easy way to move it. Maintenance on hold for now.... :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

hee hee, sounds like a tough fellow there. did you try to slide it along the glass? The mucus of the snail will makes it easily for you to move it. Forcefully pulling it will injured the little fellow.

----------


## Tamama

put some shrimp food next to it. =)

----------


## Springer

Using the sliding method is good, as it will give the snail a good signal that you are relocating him.

----------


## zonkkie

Tamama - sounds good but he's on a wall... kind of hard to place shrimp food there!  :Smile: 

Sliding method - tried prodding him but not budging. I think the suction caps are easier to move!

----------


## eviltrain

sorry to ask, what snail is it?

----------


## zonkkie

looks like nerite. Given by a bro here and he also does not know. Eats algae on glass very effectively though.

----------


## eviltrain

with horns / striped? should be easily moved by sliding. just try sliding a bit harder, *do not* pull.

----------


## Navanod

I normally whack them with something soft until they let go and fall
>:- )

----------


## zonkkie

Alan - my snail is not horny  :Grin: . Saw some pictures online, 99% sure it is nerite. Anyway, it moved to another place already. 

Navanod - !!! I will rather not go down this route. I love my resident snails! Those unwanted one maybe I will do that!

----------


## eviltrain

then try to slid it next time  :Smile:

----------


## Navanod

> Alan - my snail is not horny . Saw some pictures online, 99% sure it is nerite. Anyway, it moved to another place already. 
> 
> Navanod - !!! I will rather not go down this route. I love my resident snails! Those unwanted one maybe I will do that!


Yours sounded like the smooth zebra nerite, which are normally bigger & hence stronger grip.
However, they have the bad habit of climbing out and running off. Although they can live for more than a day outside water, I've lost all of them over time when I couldn't find them in time to put them back.
Now I only use the spiky ones...

Whacking with a soft net or sponge is also love what, hahahah~!!! At least I don't try to rip them off the glass

----------


## yilimi

i observed if you lower the water level to expose the snails in the air, they will be easier to remove too.

----------

